# Small cheese smoke today.



## meskc (Mar 20, 2020)

Since I was home I did a small cheese smoke.  This is my first cheese smoke.  Smoked two hours with apple pellets.   Was able to keep the temp right a 60 degrees. Smoked a sharp cheddar, medium cheddar, swiss,peperjack, and horseradish cheddar.  Now the hard part. All wrapped up and in the fridge for a few week rest.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks good! Today would be good cheese smoking weather here, wind chill was 5 below zero this morning 

Ryan


----------



## meskc (Mar 20, 2020)

It was 36 here today.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 20, 2020)

looks like some good cheese, 67 here today but temp  dropping like a rock now,  going down to mid 20's tonight still warmer then 0 though.


----------



## MNholla (Mar 20, 2020)

Looking good! I'm planning a cheese and pretzel smoke this weekend


----------



## meskc (Mar 26, 2020)

After a short rest just 6 days I could not wait any longer. Only smoked two hours. Could definitely been smoked longer.  Next batch I will do 3-4 hours. But very pleased with it. The new smoker worked well with the a-maze-n smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2020)

meskc said:


> After a short rest just 6 days I could not wait any longer. Only smoked two hours. Could definitely been smoked longer.  Next batch I will do 3-4 hours. But very pleased with it. The new smoker worked well with the a-maze-n smoker.



If it doesn't have a strong enough smoke flavor for you. - then put it back on the smoker for another hour or two. There is nothing wrong with double/triple smoking cheese. 

Chris


----------

